# No more sugar!



## Shanteli (Dec 14, 2001)

Well I have had IBS-D for around 6 years now and I have been taking Colestid for the last 4...it seems to have made it better but I always found it odd how if I ever grank Gatorade or Brisk Iced Tea, my D would totally come back in full force. So a year ago I started messing around with my diet to find out if that was the problem...funny results. I can only eat fish, beef, rice, and potatoes....anything else will screw me up...that includes chicken, pork, vegetables, fruit etc. So after that I started messing around with the drinks that I could drink...now I didn't ever think that I had a problem with Pepsi or any other type of drinks just as long as I stayed away from gatorade...but a while ago I bought one of those big gulps cuz I was totally fiending some pepsi right...so yeah the next day totally horrible. Anyway...to make this short...I cannot have fructose (which is in both gatorade and fruits)....BUT the kicker is that table sugar is glucose and frucstose combined and that is why the pepsi messed me up cuz I had so much of it, it was as if I had a glup of gatorade...pretty messed up hu. I love soda!!


----------

